

We will soon be able to visit the ancient maya civilisation through VR - BaptisteGreve
http://unimersiv.com/course.php?id=11

======
BaptisteGreve
Virtual reality being used in education is a great thing, it will add in
experience-based learning, as we will be able to practice skills in a
simulated environment. And networking, as we may interact with other students
and instructors inside virtual spaces.

